# Some recent small jobs



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Some older pics of a pharmacy we did a while ago aswell as some pics of some small jobs we managed to fit in aswell.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks nice. You do much smaller commercial jobs?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, thanks for posting those!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Looks nice. You do much smaller commercial jobs?


Probably 10-15 a year. None are ever overly big. Just nice sized stores, lots of offices and a some government stuff. We are working in a bank Monday.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

wje said:


> Probably 10-15 a year. None are ever overly big. Just nice sized stores, lots of offices and a some government stuff. We are working in a bank Monday.


Cool, I just finished another bank, small TI jobs are great.


----------

